# Cruze Triple Gauge Pod for Center Console



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

The first thing I noticed when I purchased our Diesel Cruze was the center dash console. It's begging for a gauge pod in that location, and after some searches I see that it has been done, and looks good! We decided to go ahead with producing it, but are retaining the console. Please feel free to critique the design, tastefully, because we are about to pull the trigger on the mold for this design. Thanks, Brayden


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm..this is very interesting. Ive not heard anyone do this in the cruze yet. But im sure it will look good. If you do tis, you will have to post pics of it =]


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd buy one for when I have afr, and another gauge haven't decided which yet I have booosst.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Interesting-you can never have too many gauges.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Interesting-you can never have too many gauges.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm game. The factory door didn't match the color of the dash to begin with.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm confused, you say this gauge pod has already been done. But your going to start producing it? So you contacted the person or company that has already designed it and have agreed to manufacture this pod for them?

It's been done, but your going to do it. :blink:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> I'm confused, you say this gauge pod has already been done. But your going to start producing it? So you contacted the person or company that has already designed it and have agreed to manufacture this pod for them?
> 
> It's been done, but your going to do it. :blink:


 It may have been done for like 1 car and only one car(no pending patent or intent to mass produce). My gauge pod in my other car was the same way till the guy finally made a limited run of them then fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd aim the gauges towards the driver. You'll need to make two versions - one for those of us who drive right and one for the rest of the world.  (Right and and left hand drive).


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

To clear up the confusion we are making these in house. I did see that there were some that were produced but could not find the person who made them so we started on our project. We did a straight away version because that it was we mocked up with and the gauges are very visible. If we did right and left hand drive versions, that would require two different molds. There would have to be considerable interest to go that direction.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'd aim the gauges towards the driver. You'll need to make two versions - one for those of us who drive right and one for the rest of the world. :smile: (Right and and left hand drive).


 Yes - good call - the available gauge pod(2 gauges) for my GTO sits in the same spot but angled toward the driver.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you have a rendering of the back side? The pic shown looks like the back of the pod is straight. I'd like to see more of a taper to the back edge of the door. Similar to a lot of the Subaru Imprezza pods.


----------



## jimmersix8 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes. Slightly angle towards driver. Also, why keep that useless storage? I never use mine. I think make it so the gauges recess down. Little low pro. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I would be interested in this and would likely purchase this depending on price.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> I'm confused, you say this gauge pod has already been done. But your going to start producing it? So you contacted the person or company that has already designed it and have agreed to manufacture this pod for them?
> 
> It's been done, but your going to do it. :blink:


Yes it has been done, but it was a one off for 1 specific car, and no one has reproduced it and made it available for sale:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/14136-center-gauge-pod.html

I would love this, instead of the A-Pillar Pods! I would buy it depending on price of course (since I already have the A-Pillar pod...)


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

i'd be all about this...although I'd need to find a way to make it work since I have a speaker/sub/whateveritis where you have the pocket. I'd way rather this over the gauge pod


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Please do make it point straight so that those of us in RHD countries would also be able to get this! :wink:

I like the design (although I must qualify that I've already gotten a gauge holder designed for another car and modified it slightly to fit). Would this be for 52mm (2 1/16 in) or 60mm (2 3/8 in) gauges?


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

2 1/16th gauges. The back side tapers nicely off. There isn't a straight section on it really 

The holes will be machined in after molding so there is a possibility for an LCD to be installed, square or otherwise.. I'll show another rendering with some options. Such as shift lights, small switches etc.. 

It's much easier for us to retain the console, and honestly you can't get the gauges any lower without shrouding them. I think there is enough room to have a 2 5/8" gauge in the center as is, but that's a good suggestion. We can loft it up so you could have 1 2 5/8 and 2 2 1/16 gauges.

Would it be beneficial if we start a pre-order / group buy thread to make sure it's worth our investment in tooling? If we get 100 pre orders, it's worth the investment. Pricing will most likely be in the 150-200 range. Tooling that mimics the factory texture is expensive. Smooth finish is cheaper.
Would you rather have a lower price for a smooth non textured finish that you would then paint? Or have paintable factory texture? 

Thanks for the input, Brayden.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Noooooo, I was planning on making one of these for the past year now!

Aaarrrgggghhhh, you beat me too it. How much?


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry smurf.. Less headache for you  

i see your a mod, can you please PM me instructions on the vendor pymts plus the banner ads.

Thanks,

Brayden


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in a gauge pod or the center front console, but I would prefer a 2 gauge version pointing towards the drivers side for left hand drive. If you make a 3 pod pointing straight, I'm sure I'd buy it, but it wouldn't be till I had extra cash to throw around.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Will they be available in both black and cocoa?

Remember this won't work with those of us who have the Pioneer sound system, because there is no door there.

I would talk to Andrei (xtremerevolution) about the vendor stuff.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Brayden said:


> 2 1/16th gauges. The back side tapers nicely off. There isn't a straight section on it really
> 
> The holes will be machined in after molding so there is a possibility for an LCD to be installed, square or otherwise.. I'll show another rendering with some options. Such as shift lights, small switches etc..
> 
> ...


IMO< fac look as much as possible, Same grain as dashboard material. So it doesn't look like a need for speed car.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FUGLY, If only I knew how to produce what's in my head for that compartment. Oh well.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

getblended said:


> FUGLY, If only I knew how to produce what's in my head for that compartment. Oh well.


Wow really dude why even make a post if all you are going to do is hate on this product.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Brayden (Nov 7, 2013)

Well here is the Gauge Pod. Disregard the mockup gauges that are obviously broken. Let me know what you think! This is an FDM 3D print, so it's not exact, but very close.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i like this...did it get made and where to buy


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

No angle towards drivers view?


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

How much and where can I send my money


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> No angle towards drivers view?


Straight on so it can be a global product was the reason.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

If you come up with a two gauge pod down the line.. I would be interested.


----------



## Fredcruzers (Sep 19, 2014)

where can I get one, I've been looking for on those for over a year. the time I have my car.. lol and don't want the pilar one because I don't want a boost gauge in the face if something happens. where can I get on and how much? for a left hand drive cruze from ontario


----------



## Lukeeduke (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you end up producing these? Very interested in purchasing one!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could install a balance due on your Cruze gauge in it, so whenever you look at it, can say, Oh my god, will I ever pay this dam thing off. Or will it fall apart first?


----------



## QcBoostedCruze (Nov 30, 2016)

What is happening with these? Did you get them made and for sale?


----------



## Speakerfreak1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ya Brayden...where can this be bought...I'd love a two but three is good also. I'd love to put speakers in them...


----------



## Speakerfreak1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Would love this especially in two gauges but 3 is good where can we buy?


----------



## Speakerfreak1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Agree with Derek...totally.


----------



## Ollie_SRi (Oct 26, 2021)

Brayden said:


> The first thing I noticed when I purchased our Diesel Cruze was the center dash console. It's begging for a gauge pod in that location, and after some searches I see that it has been done, and looks good! We decided to go ahead with producing it, but are retaining the console. Please feel free to critique the design, tastefully, because we are about to pull the trigger on the mold for this design. Thanks, Brayden


mate you still got the designs for this or an actual one left I could buy?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ollie_SRi said:


> mate you still got the designs for this or an actual one left I could buy?


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online here since 2016. The best we have at the moment is this one from ZZP:


















How-To: Install gauges in a ZZP Pillar Pod A-Z Part 1


Installing A Boost & Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge in a two-pod pillar from start to finish Overview: Before doing any serious engine mods, I wanted to be able to monitor what was going on. I thought the two gauges that made the most sense were the Boost and Air/Fuel Ratio gauges. They are...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

